# I cannot find any of my posts after 11-25-2016, 11:53 AM



## meson (May 19, 2011)

It seems to be fixed now.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Strangely I just posted 2 replies on a thread, both not showing up =/

It says last post by RandomDude, but then the thread doesn't show the replies.

EDIT: Ok... well this one did - on this thread... hmmm maybe just lag?

EDIT: Whao ok, I was about to reply to one thread but the last 2 posts vanished out of thin air, this is getting weird


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Strangely I just posted 2 replies on a thread, both not showing up =/
> 
> It says last post by RandomDude, but then the thread doesn't show the replies.
> 
> ...


Mine too... it showed in recent discussions but nothing in the thread.

When I added my reply again... suddenly I had two postings.

Interesting...


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

This may be related or not, but earlier I opened the thread "LosingHim..." and it was empty - no posts, nothing. I closed it and opened it again, all posts are now visible. Ok...........:scratchhead:


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I see the latest post you have today - Today, 12:20 AM (http://talkaboutmarriage.com/techni...25-2016-11-53-am.html?highlight=#post16955938)
and the one before that - Today, 12:17 AM (http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/358914-losinghim.html?highlight=#post16955930)

try clearing your cache and cookies first and then check again. 

Lee


----------

